# Port of Entry for 30 week pregnant woman travelling to USA



## ravikumar_rsa (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi,

I am an Indian passport holder and moving to USA by coming Wednesday with H1B visa. My wife is 29 week pregnant now and wants to travel to USA by within next two weeks, already got H4 visa. There is no medical aid scheme will cover up her maternity expenses but I am ready to pay from my packets. 

Could you please let me know is there any difficulties for her immigration? Is there any issues in Border and Customer Control officers during the immigration clearance? What are the documents she should carry while travelling / POE.

Also assist me if there are any option can I reduce her maternity cost to avail health care scheme.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

She won't have any issues with immigration if she has her documents available - H4 visa in passport etc.

If your company's health insurance scheme will not cover her, then unfortunately, you are going to have to pay for the birth.

Budget several thousand dollars for this.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why does your employer's plan not cover a pre-existing pregnancy? I would ask questions.

Work your way through health healthcare.gov. Some visas qualify.


----------



## ravikumar_rsa (Jul 9, 2017)

Crawford said:


> She won't have any issues with immigration if she has her documents available - H4 visa in passport etc.
> 
> If your company's health insurance scheme will not cover her, then unfortunately, you are going to have to pay for the birth.
> 
> Budget several thousand dollars for this.


Thanks for your response.


----------

